# Prodiamine killed my Doveweed?



## Jeaux Bleaux (May 5, 2018)

I've been meaning to ask you guys for a month about this, but I've been extremely busy. Does Prodiamine have any post-emergent effects?

The reason I ask, is that my yard was being overtaken with dove weed. I had reached my annual max on Celsius, and was just resigned to attacking it in the spring. I sprayed my fall app of Prodiamine at the beginning of October, and a few days later all of the doveweed had turned brown and looks to have died.

Was this the Prodiamine, or just the colder weather killing the dove weed? Just curious.


----------



## Grassmasterwilson (Jun 11, 2018)

No I don't think so. Bet you had some cold weather or even a frost since the prodiamine app? Doveweed is a summer weed and hates the cold.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

I sure wished it would. This was the the first year doveweed has been bad in my yard. I'm not sure what else is best to stop doveweed. I tried the Celsius with MSO but I didn't see much results. Anyone know anything better than Celsius for it?


----------



## Symbiont01 (Nov 20, 2018)

For Zoysia and Bermuda you could use Surge or Blindside. Both have sulfentrazone, but Surge also has the active ingredients from Trimec (2,4-D, MCPP and Dicamba) and Blindside has the active ingredients from MSM Turf (metsulfuron-methyl). You may need to do multiple applications of these herbicides to see control. On a side note, because both of these products have sulfentrazone, they also will work on many sedges. Other herbicides get more pricey, but if money is no object then Revolver is also labelled for doveweed, as is Tribute Total.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Symbiont01 said:


> For Zoysia and Bermuda you could use Surge or Blindside. Both have sulfentrazone, but Surge also has the active ingredients from Trimec (2,4-D, MCPP and Dicamba) and Blindside has the active ingredients from MSM Turf (metsulfuron-methyl). You may need to do multiple applications of these herbicides to see control. On a side note, because both of these products have sulfentrazone, they also will work on many sedges. Other herbicides get more pricey, but if money is no object then Revolver is also labelled for doveweed, as is Tribute Total.


I hate to tell you this but as a commercial applicator like myself sulfentrazone in any combo is at best only going to dent doveweed. 3-way herbicides lol have no effect. Control is only achieved with Revolver and a solid pre-m like Indaziflam. I have no experience with Relzar and probably won't. I can only imagine what the price point will be.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Jeaux Bleaux said:


> I've been meaning to ask you guys for a month about this, but I've been extremely busy. Does Prodiamine have any post-emergent effects?
> 
> The reason I ask, is that my yard was being overtaken with dove weed. I had reached my annual max on Celsius, and was just resigned to attacking it in the spring. I sprayed my fall app of Prodiamine at the beginning of October, and a few days later all of the doveweed had turned brown and looks to have died.
> 
> Was this the Prodiamine, or just the colder weather killing the dove weed? Just curious.


Doveweed just went dormant and the foliage died off. You don't have magical prodiamine, sorry.


----------



## friscolawner (Sep 24, 2018)

if we have Purple Sedge at this time of year, using chemical will help ? 
If yes, which one would be more effective ?


----------



## Symbiont01 (Nov 20, 2018)

For purple nutsedge you could head down to Home Depot or Lowes and pick up some "Image Kills Nutsedge" concentrate. That is labeled for both yellow and purple nutsedge. I have personally used it in the summertime to kill yellow nutsedge when it was too hot for sulfentrazone and it does a pretty good job. I would recommend applying at the base of the plant rather than foliarly, as I had the best success that way. Also, water it in if you dont get some rain after a few days of application, because according to the label it works in the root zone and must be watered in for best results. Note that this product wont cause fast burndown and will take 2-3 weeks before you start seeing results and may take up to 5 weeks for kill. You could also get some Sedgehammer and try that. Certainty will also work, although its a bit more expensive on the buy in (and not necessarily per application) than Image and Sedgehammer.


----------

